#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Forecast Methods

## ajayikayode

Team,


Can someone share the method/formula used for manhour forecast?See More: Forecast Methods

----------


## REGI_MAX

:Soap:  :Triumphant:  :Saturn:

----------

